# Autocruise Jazz - 2012 - control panel beep



## cm515458 (Jul 25, 2020)

Hi,
Hoping somebody can help me with this ....

Have above van - been working fine. Went on a holiday - long drives/hookup, and now when we turn ignition on the control panel constant beep and both the leisure and cab battery light flash. It can be cleared by pressing the power button. Everything seems to be working ... except its a PITA climbing out the seat and pressing the button.

Has Sargent EC400 and standard control panel (no idea what the make is..).

Greatly appreciate any help.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi CM. Someone will come along and provide Sargent's contact details. In fact there are many references to them on her, do a 'search'.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes, give them a ring. I've never had to do it but they have a very good reputation for helping out.


----------

